# Are Black Women Less Attractive?



## IanC

Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence. 

Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?


----------



## daveman

Less attractive than what?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Repost.


----------



## daveman

IanC said:


> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?



Beauty is entirely subjective.  _Entirely_.  To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.

Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof".  Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.


----------



## IanC

I am not supporting Kanazawa's position but there is evidence to show that black females are the least favoured amongst the racial groups. K simply took the results and put forward reasons as to why it turns out that way.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG7U1QsUd1g]YouTube - &#x202a;White Doll, Black Doll. Which one is the nice doll?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## IanC

while the white doll/black doll case is interesting I think the studies of how people actually rank photos according to attractiveness, or results of dating services, etc are more appropriate.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

The scientist's announcement of this highly dubious and insignificant data seems entirely gratuitous, since it has no real world implications for public policy or the way people should behave. The guy should not be penalized for expressing his ideas, but I can say that I would have less respect for any scientist like Watson who is outspoken on the issue of racial IQ and who publicized a study like this.


----------



## daveman

IanC said:


> I am not supporting Kanazawa's position but there is evidence to show that black females are the least favoured amongst the racial groups. K simply took the results and put forward reasons as to why it turns out that way.



Like I said:  Racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.


----------



## Big Hoss

I ain't attracted to a negroid never have been...White women for me 100%


----------



## IanC

daveman said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not supporting Kanazawa's position but there is evidence to show that black females are the least favoured amongst the racial groups. K simply took the results and put forward reasons as to why it turns out that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said:  Racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.
Click to expand...



scientists and intellectuals publish papers on trivial subjects all the time. I could care less who find what attractive. I just find it counter productive to shout down and ostracize anyone who mentions race in a way that detracts from the equalitarian fairy tale of racial or gender equality in all ways and at all times. the problem with believing one big lie is all the little lies that are necessary to keep everything from unravelling


----------



## Tank

IanC said:


> while the white doll/black doll case is interesting I think the studies of how people actually rank photos according to attractiveness, or results of dating services, etc are more appropriate.


Children are more honest


----------



## boedicca

I hate threads like this.

"Everybody's beautiful, in their own way." - Ray Stevens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a45z_HG3WU]YouTube - &#x202a;Ray Stevens - Everything Is Beautiful&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IanC said:


> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?



I bet this really pisses you off


----------



## Douger

Chris Rock said it best. IT AINT DA MEDIA.
"When I go to an ATM I aint looking over my shoulder for Ted Koppel. I B lookin' fo niggaz !"
Even the kids know their peers are scumbags. It really is a shame.
My favorite " country of color" is the Dominican republic. Fantastic people, for the most part.
Grenadians are pretty cool too.
The vast majority of the rest live up to their stereotype.
The poorer and mo country" the black, the more real they are.Even Haitians, outside of the shitties, are humble souls.
Cities cause a bling addiction that will get you killed over a $10 "gold' chain.


----------



## 007

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
Click to expand...


Why should that piss him off? Looks to me like living proof of the claims in the OP.


----------



## IanC

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should that piss him off? Looks to me like living proof of the claims in the OP.
Click to expand...


if someone produced an article showing white women were at the bottom of the pecking order would there have been the same brouhaha? not likely because it wouldnt have touched the raw racial PC nerve. people dont get pissed at unlikely scenarios, just at ones precariously close to the truth


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IanC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should that piss him off? Looks to me like living proof of the claims in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if someone produced an article showing white women were at the bottom of the pecking order would there have been the same brouhaha? not likely because it wouldnt have touched the raw racial PC nerve. people dont get pissed at unlikely scenarios, just at ones precariously close to the truth
Click to expand...


Would you choose this young lady





or this one


----------



## daveman

IanC said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not supporting Kanazawa's position but there is evidence to show that black females are the least favoured amongst the racial groups. K simply took the results and put forward reasons as to why it turns out that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said:  Racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> scientists and intellectuals publish papers on trivial subjects all the time. I could care less who find what attractive. I just find it counter productive to shout down and ostracize anyone who mentions race in a way that detracts from the equalitarian fairy tale of racial or gender equality in all ways and at all times. the problem with believing one big lie is all the little lies that are necessary to keep everything from unravelling
Click to expand...


Who's shouting the alleged scientist down?  I'm saying he's a fucking idiot -- as is anyone who points to his fucking idiot study as proof of anything.


----------



## Sheldon

Racists using shoddy pseudo-science to prop-up their world view? What a surprise!


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> I hate threads like this.
> 
> "Everybody's beautiful, in their own way." - Ray Stevens
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Ray Stevens - Everything Is Beautiful&#x202c;&rlm;



True.


----------



## Zona

Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.


----------



## 007

Ya know... whether you realize it or not, you all in here with your panties in such a wad are simply giving the OP supporting evidence of everything he's said... 

So there was a study that gives evidence that black women are the least attractive. There's also studies that show blacks are the least intelligent... so what? Why does that bring the RACIST screamers out? Facts are facts, whether you personally find them pleasant or not.


----------



## 007

Zona said:


> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.



Yeah... a "black" woman with no classic negro features. Kind of telling you have to use an example of a black woman that looks caucasian to make your point.


----------



## Mad Scientist

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
Click to expand...

If I was Black I'd probably date White women too. I wouldn't speak Ebonics and my kids wouldn't either.


----------



## Zona

Pale Rider said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... a "black" woman with no classic negro features. She looks Caucasian.
Click to expand...


Believe me...if a miracle happened and you actually had a chance with this woman and you took her to meet your family...she would not be considered "Caucasian" and you know it.  

By the way, look at her nose, her lips...she has "classic negro features"..and she is gorgeous.   Wrap your mind around that.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQACkg5i4AY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Study shows how children view race bias&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 007

Zona said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... a "black" woman with no classic negro features. She looks Caucasian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me...if a miracle happened and you actually had a chance with this woman and you took her to meet your family...she would not be considered "Caucasian" and you know it.
> 
> By the way, look at her nose, her lips...she has "classic negro features"..and she is gorgeous.   Wrap your mind around that.
Click to expand...


No, she does not have classic negro features. Where's the brown eyes, the big nose, the big lips, the nappy hair, the black skin, any of that. She looks like a white girl with a tan, and you know it.

You just inadvertently supported the OP.


----------



## Tank

The hottest black women look white


----------



## 007

Tank said:


> The hottest black women look white



Apparently that's what Zona thinks.


----------



## Zona

Tank said:


> The hottest black women look white



I say the hottest white women look black.

They get tans, injections in their lips and lately, butt implants...

Why is this?


----------



## Tank

There is a big difference between a tan and being black, If people thought the sun made you black no one would go outside.


----------



## IanC

a quick trip to google scholar shows a lot of studies on beauty related to racial identity. there appears to be a lot of evidence that other racial groups tend to value white standards of beauty more than their own. just sayin'. is an article saying that black males prefer light skinned blacks more or less racist than K saying that black female BMI and testosterone induced facial features are considered less attractive?
how about asians prefering 'round' eyes?

again, I dont care much about standards of beauty but I do care that some people are hung out to dry because they say something that is publically considered politically incorrect. even when others have said the same thing with no public backlash.


----------



## Zona

Tank said:


> There is a big difference between a tan and being black, If people thought the sun made you black no one would go outside.



I am black and everyone in my family is "tan".  What you are saying is, all white women want to look like they belong in my family?  

How un racist of you.


----------



## 007

IanC said:


> a quick trip to google scholar shows a lot of studies on beauty related to racial identity. there appears to be a lot of evidence that other racial groups tend to value white standards of beauty more than their own. just sayin'. is an article saying that black males prefer light skinned blacks more or less racist than K saying that black female BMI and testosterone induced facial features are considered less attractive?
> how about asians prefering 'round' eyes?
> 
> again, I dont care much about standards of beauty but I do care that some people are hung out to dry because they say something that is publically considered politically incorrect. even when others have said the same thing with no public backlash.



I love being politically incorrect, because it pisses those who are brain washed into it's absurdity off.


----------



## IanC

Pale Rider said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> a quick trip to google scholar shows a lot of studies on beauty related to racial identity. there appears to be a lot of evidence that other racial groups tend to value white standards of beauty more than their own. just sayin'. is an article saying that black males prefer light skinned blacks more or less racist than K saying that black female BMI and testosterone induced facial features are considered less attractive?
> how about asians prefering 'round' eyes?
> 
> again, I dont care much about standards of beauty but I do care that some people are hung out to dry because they say something that is publically considered politically incorrect. even when others have said the same thing with no public backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being politically incorrect, because it pisses those who are brain washed into it's absurdity off.
Click to expand...


me too. its more fun being the devil's advocate, especially when evidence and logic are on your side.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YORYOjzfOPA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Rihanna Skin Bleaching Cream Is Revealed!!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## 52ndStreet

If black women are unattractive, why is it that White womens make up compacts contain so much
Dark chocolate, and Brown, and beige make up cakes, for white women to darken their skin?
Why are whites so obsessed with tanning, and bronzing, and sun tanning salons.?
Please give me a break, the Black and the brown women are the best looking women in the entire
world. The original standard of beauty is a black. Not white.!! White skin is a mutation , a genetic defect, it not a standard for beauty.!!


----------



## Tank

Black woman's hair feels like steel wool and can only grow a few inches like fur


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is entirely subjective.  _Entirely_.  To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof".  Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.
Click to expand...


No, beauty has an undeniable element of OBJECTIVE measure.  The "idiot" is a scientist with formidable credentials.  I'm sure that to black males, black females are more attractive, but don't kid yourself.  There's a reason why "Vogue" across the globe has covers featuring high cheekbones and light eyes.  They're just nicer looking than low cheekbones and dull eyes.

It's science, dude.  Don't wet your pants over it.


----------



## William Joyce

52ndStreet said:


> If black women are unattractive, why is it that White womens make up compacts contain so much
> Dark chocolate, and Brown, and beige make up cakes, for white women to darken their skin?
> Why are whites so obsessed with tanning, and bronzing, and sun tanning salons.?
> Please give me a break, the Black and the brown women are the best looking women in the entire
> world. The original standard of beauty is a black. Not white.!! White skin is a mutation , a genetic defect, it not a standard for beauty.!!



But you're missing the point... the darkness of the skin isn't the real issue...  it's the lips, hair, bone structure.  A tan white woman with green eyes and blonde hair looks gorgeous.  The tan actually sets OFF the rest.


----------



## William Joyce

I love how people always cite "Halle Berry" as an example of a hot "black woman"!


----------



## Salt Jones

Tank said:


> There is a big difference between a tan and being black, If people thought the sun made you black no one would go outside.



Their loss.


----------



## Salt Jones

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is entirely subjective.  _Entirely_.  To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof".  Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, beauty has an undeniable element of OBJECTIVE measure.  The "idiot" is a scientist with formidable credentials.  I'm sure that to black males, black females are more attractive, but don't kid yourself.  There's a reason why "Vogue" across the globe has covers featuring high cheekbones and light eyes.  They're just nicer looking than low cheekbones and dull eyes.
> 
> It's science, dude.  Don't wet your pants over it.
Click to expand...


I'm not. Did you read what he said about black males?


----------



## Tank

The hair is black, crispy, and woolly in texture, it is flat and elliptical with no central canal or duct like the hair of Europeans


----------



## Salt Jones

Tank said:


> The hair is black, crispy, and woolly in texture, it is flat and elliptical with no central canal or duct like the hair of Europeans


Your point?

I like "black, crispy woolly" hair, don't you?


----------



## Tank

Not even on a dog


----------



## daveman

Zona said:


> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.



Epic sideboob!


----------



## daveman

Pale Rider said:


> Ya know... whether you realize it or not, you all in here with your panties in such a wad are simply giving the OP supporting evidence of everything he's said...
> 
> So there was a study that gives evidence that black women are the least attractive. There's also studies that show blacks are the least intelligent... so what? Why does that bring the RACIST screamers out? Facts are facts, whether you personally find them pleasant or not.



Looks like I called it:
Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.​


----------



## daveman

IanC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> a quick trip to google scholar shows a lot of studies on beauty related to racial identity. there appears to be a lot of evidence that other racial groups tend to value white standards of beauty more than their own. just sayin'. is an article saying that black males prefer light skinned blacks more or less racist than K saying that black female BMI and testosterone induced facial features are considered less attractive?
> how about asians prefering 'round' eyes?
> 
> again, I dont care much about standards of beauty but I do care that some people are hung out to dry because they say something that is publically considered politically incorrect. even when others have said the same thing with no public backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being politically incorrect, because it pisses those who are brain washed into it's absurdity off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too. its more fun being the devil's advocate, especially when evidence and logic are on your side.
Click to expand...


I agree, if by "evidence and logic" you mean "bogus horseshit".


----------



## Zona

Tank said:


> Black woman's hair feels like steel wool and can only grow a few inches like fur



After looking at that pic in your avatar..I have to say you are correct sir.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is entirely subjective.  _Entirely_.  To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof".  Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, beauty has an undeniable element of OBJECTIVE measure.  The "idiot" is a scientist with formidable credentials.  I'm sure that to black males, black females are more attractive, but don't kid yourself.  There's a reason why "Vogue" across the globe has covers featuring high cheekbones and light eyes.  They're just nicer looking than low cheekbones and dull eyes.
> 
> It's science, dude.  Don't wet your pants over it.
Click to expand...


And Adolph's fanboi chimes in, once again proving my point.  Good job, asshat!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Tank said:


> Black woman's hair feels like steel wool and can only grow a few inches like fur



Unless you have stroked a black womens hair how would youi know what it felt like?  Have you had Jungle fever in the past?


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black woman's hair feels like steel wool and can only grow a few inches like fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have stroked a black womens hair how would youi know what it felt like?  Have you had Jungle fever in the past?
Click to expand...


Ever notice the ones who screams the loudest against homosexuality always turn up with a friend or two ......heeeeeey. 
I think ol Tank went a dippin..Dude, I knew I saw you at the last black guy meeting.  See you next thursday bro.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black woman's hair feels like steel wool and can only grow a few inches like fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have stroked a black womens hair how would youi know what it felt like?  Have you had Jungle fever in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever notice the ones who screams the loudest against homosexuality always turn up with a friend or two ......heeeeeey.
> I think ol Tank went a dippin..Dude, I knew I saw you at the last black guy meeting.  See you next thursday bro.
Click to expand...


I've done more than stroke the hair.


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have stroked a black womens hair how would youi know what it felt like?  Have you had Jungle fever in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice the ones who screams the loudest against homosexuality always turn up with a friend or two ......heeeeeey.
> I think ol Tank went a dippin..Dude, I knew I saw you at the last black guy meeting.  See you next thursday bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done more than stroke the hair.
Click to expand...


  Believe me, I understand.    So does Tank it seems.


----------



## Wingsofwind

52ndStreet said:


> If black women are unattractive, why is it that White womens make up compacts contain so much
> Dark chocolate, and Brown, and beige make up cakes, for white women to darken their skin?
> Why are whites so obsessed with tanning, and bronzing, and sun tanning salons.?
> Please give me a break, the Black and the brown women are the best looking women in the entire
> world. The original standard of beauty is a black. Not white.!! White skin is a mutation , a genetic defect, it not a standard for beauty.!!



There are some White women(and men) who get tans so they can be more protected from the sun's rays. Just the other day my husband got a bad sun burn on his upper arms where he had no tan. The lower half of his arms were not burned due to the tan. 

Tanning is not always about looks.


----------



## AllieBaba

Funny, I don't FEEL like a mutant.


----------



## IanC

Troll Watch said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.
> 
> [IMGharlemenglish.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/stacey-dashIMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Stacey Dash is black.
Click to expand...


the one drop rule RULES. if I wasnt so lazy I would go to a paleo site that makes composites of hundreds of faces to show the typical features of different races and sub groups. Dash would not look like the typical subsaharan negro.


----------



## daveman

Troll Watch said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.
> 
> [IMGharlemenglish.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/stacey-dashIMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Stacey Dash is black.
Click to expand...


i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.


----------



## Jack Fate

Lena Horne made me crazy in love.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Troll Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever they say black women are not attractive, I always think of Stacey Dash and just laugh at those idiots.
> 
> [IMGharlemenglish.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/stacey-dashIMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Stacey Dash is black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.
Click to expand...








Says she's not actually all black on this clip:

http://ethnicelebs.com/stacey-dash

She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.

Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.


----------



## William Joyce

Here's a more typical depiction of a black woman:






That's the president of Xerox, btw.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.  That's the African original.  And yes, it's less attractive.


----------



## Salt Jones

William Joyce said:


> Here's a more typical depiction of a black woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the president of Xerox, btw.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.  That's the African original.  And yes, it's less attractive.



Not to me, but I'm black.


----------



## William Joyce

And to refute those who claim that it's just color, here's one for you.  She's an albino black.  But you see she retains the lips, hair, nose, eyes.

For myself, I prefer the slender/button nose of the European-descended woman, the long straight hair, the light eyes...  just more attractive to me.


----------



## William Joyce

Salt Jones said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more typical depiction of a black woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the president of Xerox, btw.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.  That's the African original.  And yes, it's less attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me, but I'm black.
Click to expand...


Hey, and fair enough.  Like I said above, I'm sure that your own race skews it so that you find them more attractive.  That's perfectly in line with evolution/survival theory...   the genes you want to pass on are those most like your own.  That means intra-racial procreation.


----------



## Truthseeker420

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
Click to expand...


Is that the Queen of Mean with Jimmy Dynomite Walker?


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll Watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Stacey Dash is black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> Stacey Dash | Celebrity Ethnicity - What Nationality Background Ancestry Race
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
Click to expand...


This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.






It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.  

What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?

Pathetic.


----------



## Grace

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> Stacey Dash | Celebrity Ethnicity - What Nationality Background Ancestry Race
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Oh. If only I could paint again. She is beautiful, Daveman!! (the himba woman).


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Here's a more typical depiction of a black woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the president of Xerox, btw.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.  That's the African original.  And yes, it's less attractive.



"More typical"?  How do you know?

NOTE:  Your observations are not admissible.  You hate black people, so you'll see more of them as unattractive.


----------



## daveman

Grace said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If only I could paint again. She is beautiful, Daveman!! (the hinba woman).
Click to expand...


Isn't she just?  Her skin _glows_.  

There are other photos of African tribeswomen just as beautiful, but most of them are NSFW.


----------



## Grace

Strong! Fierce!!! Stunning. What a face!


----------



## daveman

Grace said:


> Strong! Fierce!!! Stunning. What a face!



Sexy as _hell_.


----------



## Grace

She's a badass too. Not shy AT ALL, lol. I love her.


----------



## daveman

Grace said:


> She's a badass too. Not shy AT ALL, lol. I love her.


Self-confidence can make even a plain woman striking.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong! Fierce!!! Stunning. What a face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy as _hell_.
Click to expand...


Looks like a transvestite who's not even trying all that hard.


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong! Fierce!!! Stunning. What a face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy as _hell_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a transvestite who's not even trying all that hard.
Click to expand...


Poor Billy.  He's all sad that he doesn't get to dictate standards of beauty.

I know you're feeling left out in this thread, Billy, so I found something you'll like:


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> Stacey Dash | Celebrity Ethnicity - What Nationality Background Ancestry Race
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Listen to yourself, dude.  You're foaming at the mouth about "racism" and "psuedo-science" because I think Audrey Hepburn or Nicole Kidman is better-looking than the tribeswoman with the bone through her nose and tits dragging on the ground?

Give me a break.

Nobody here believes you're going to ring up Unga-Bunga there and ask her on a date.  Nobody.  You're a white Christian from the South.  What you need to see the beauty in is the buxom blonde down the street who's maybe a teensy bit heavy but a real sweetheart and has a nice smile.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Listen to yourself, dude.  You're foaming at the mouth about "racism" and "psuedo-science" because I think Audrey Hepburn or Nicole Kidman is better-looking than the tribeswoman with the bone through her nose and tits dragging on the ground?
> 
> Give me a break.


Hey, you don't want to be called a racist?  Then don't be a racist, you moron.


William Joyce said:


> Nobody here believes you're going to ring up Unga-Bunga there and ask her on a date.  Nobody.  You're a white Christian from the South.  What you need to see the beauty in is the buxom blonde down the street who's maybe a teensy bit heavy but a real sweetheart and has a nice smile.


Guess what?  _I do._  I also see the beauty in the tribeswoman.  

The world is a big beautiful place, Billy.  But you're too xenophobic to see it.  How very sad for you.  There's more to this world than Aryans, Billy.


----------



## daveman

Oh, I tried doing a Google search for 'hot skinhead women" for you, Billy.  Turns out there _aren't_ any.  True story.


----------



## Tank

Black women on average have higher testosterone levels.

If you're attracted to masculin women, you will be attracted to black women.


----------



## Godboy

Tank said:


> Black women on average have higher testosterone levels.
> 
> If you're attracted to masculin women, you will be attracted to black women.



Alot of em are fat as fuck too. Them fat bitches need to go on a diet.


----------



## Wingsofwind

daveman said:


> Oh, I tried doing a Google search for 'hot skinhead women" for you, Billy.  Turns out there _aren't_ any.  True story.



That is because the women of skinheads do not shave their heads. You usually only see the men with shaved heads. However, you can find plenty of pictures of women with shaved heads:


Demi Moore:






sinead o'connor:





?:


----------



## daveman

Wingsofwind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I tried doing a Google search for 'hot skinhead women" for you, Billy.  Turns out there _aren't_ any.  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the women of skinheads do not shave their heads. You usually only see the men with shaved heads. However, you can find plenty of pictures of women with shaved heads:
> 
> 
> Demi Moore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinead o'connor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?:
Click to expand...


It was a joke.  

Demi and Sinead look great like that.  The bottom girl is physically attractive, but dumb as a rock.


----------



## blastoff

I find very fat black women as unattractive as fat white, Asian, Hispanic, etc. women.  And the same goes for other physical attributes.


----------



## Wingsofwind

daveman said:


> *It was a joke*.
> 
> Demi and Sinead look great like that.  The bottom girl is physically attractive, but dumb as a rock.



I know, mine was sarcasm to your joke. 

Just having fun!


----------



## daveman

Wingsofwind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It was a joke*.
> 
> Demi and Sinead look great like that.  The bottom girl is physically attractive, but dumb as a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, mine was sarcasm to your joke.
> 
> Just having fun!
Click to expand...


Oh.  Sorry.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> The world is a big beautiful place, Billy.  But you're too xenophobic to see it.  How very sad for you.  There's more to this world than Aryans, Billy.



It's big and...   interesting, sometimes beautiful, sometimes quite ugly.  It's not "xenophobia" to recognize that some places are better... objectively...  and better for some...  subjectively.

If it's so equally wonderful across the time zones, you'd be checking in from Botswana or Guatemala instead of the American South.

But you're not.

You haven't moved to Botswana.  So you're clearly demonstrating what economists call "revealed preference", i.e., your actions belie your multicultural enthusiasm.  It's easy to type into a computer how much you love the world's cultures, but quite another to get out there and rub your nose in it, live in it, or make a life somewhere foreign.

It is possible to appreciate cultural difference, from a distance.  You're suggesting that any expression of preference for YOUR OWN culture, race or ethnicity is "racist" and immoral.

It isn't.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Oh, I tried doing a Google search for 'hot skinhead women" for you, Billy.  Turns out there _aren't_ any.  True story.



The white chick with the hammer and sickle bandana would be perfect for you.  You could talk about how you're going to smash the Nazis together.

Wait until you find out what the hammer and sickle means!


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world is a big beautiful place, Billy.  But you're too xenophobic to see it.  How very sad for you.  There's more to this world than Aryans, Billy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's big and...   interesting, sometimes beautiful, sometimes quite ugly.  It's not "xenophobia" to recognize that some places are better... objectively...  and better for some...  subjectively.
> 
> If it's so equally wonderful across the time zones, you'd be checking in from Botswana or Guatemala instead of the American South.
> 
> But you're not.
> 
> You haven't moved to Botswana.  So you're clearly demonstrating what economists call "revealed preference", i.e., your actions belie your multicultural enthusiasm.  It's easy to type into a computer how much you love the world's cultures, but quite another to get out there and rub your nose in it, live in it, or make a life somewhere foreign.
> 
> It is possible to appreciate cultural difference, from a distance.  You're suggesting that any expression of preference for YOUR OWN culture, race or ethnicity is "racist" and immoral.
> 
> It isn't.
Click to expand...

Yes, because it's so easy to just move to the other side of the world.  

I lived in the Middle East for a year and a half, in Muscat, Oman -- not on an American military base.  I lived in a house downtown, went shopping downtown, lived among the people.

I _loved_ living there.  

So it looks like you're full of shit, as usual.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I tried doing a Google search for 'hot skinhead women" for you, Billy.  Turns out there _aren't_ any.  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white chick with the hammer and sickle bandana would be perfect for you.  You could talk about how you're going to smash the Nazis together.
> 
> Wait until you find out what the hammer and sickle means!
Click to expand...

Not interested.  Communists are just as stupid as Nazis.  And that's pretty damn stupid.


----------



## nitroz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
Click to expand...


tbh, that does piss me off. ._.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Tank said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;White Doll, Black Doll. Which one is the nice doll?&#x202c;&rlm;



That's sad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Those 2 blondes are sexy as hell!


----------



## High_Gravity

Looks like some white men feel different on the subject.


----------



## JackDan

52ndStreet said:


> If black women are unattractive, why is it that White womens make up compacts contain so much
> Dark chocolate, and Brown, and beige make up cakes, for white women to darken their skin?
> Why are whites so obsessed with tanning, and bronzing, and sun tanning salons.?
> Please give me a break, the Black and the brown women are the best looking women in the entire
> world. The original standard of beauty is a black. Not white.!! White skin is a mutation , a genetic defect, it not a standard for beauty.!!



You know a thread is racist when 52nd street comes in to play.

Here is a food for thought, a hot fucking chick is a hot chick regardless of skin color.  There is no use in anyone arguing this because beauty is OPINION. Even if you quantify opinion and put out statistics on it, it doesn't prove anything.  

Think of it this way, there are guys out there that think 300 lb chicks and grandmas are hot.  Everyone thinks they are crazy, but they like it.  But would anyone say liking a 300 lb girl is wrong? probably not.


----------



## High_Gravity

JackDan said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black women are unattractive, why is it that White womens make up compacts contain so much
> Dark chocolate, and Brown, and beige make up cakes, for white women to darken their skin?
> Why are whites so obsessed with tanning, and bronzing, and sun tanning salons.?
> Please give me a break, the Black and the brown women are the best looking women in the entire
> world. The original standard of beauty is a black. Not white.!! White skin is a mutation , a genetic defect, it not a standard for beauty.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know a thread is racist when 52nd street comes in to play.
> 
> Here is a food for thought, a hot fucking chick is a hot chick regardless of skin color.  There is no use in anyone arguing this because beauty is OPINION. Even if you quantify opinion and put out statistics on it, it doesn't prove anything.
> 
> Think of it this way, there are guys out there that think 300 lb chicks and grandmas are hot.  Everyone thinks they are crazy, but they like it.  But would anyone say liking a 300 lb girl is wrong? probably not.
Click to expand...


52nd Street is trying too hard to convince himself he doesn't like white women, he probably is very attracted to white women and posts comments like this to make himself feel more "down".


----------



## Google

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EGLkvPfCbU&feature=autoplay&list=PLE15D432F59755045&index=9&playnext=6]YouTube - &#x202a;A Boy Like Me - Bill Cosby Breaks It Down&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

nitroz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this really pisses you off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh, that does piss me off. ._.
Click to expand...


don't hate the playa, lol


----------



## nitroz

But the playa is lag switching. DX


----------



## The Gadfly

I just don't see what a survey based on people's completely subjective opinion can purport to "prove" (beyond those subjective opinions among those included in the survey.) Assuming the survey accurately reflects that, what else is it useful for? Seems pointless, to me.


----------



## Tank

Lonestar_logic said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;White Doll, Black Doll. Which one is the nice doll?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad.
Click to expand...

But honest.


----------



## Wicked Jester

IanC said:


> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?


I have absolutely no attraction to black women........And it has nothing to do with their looks or race......I just have no attraction.

I've seen plenty of butt ugly white women.....Seen plenty of beautiful.....Even married the MOST beautiful

I've seen plenty of butt ugly Black women......Seen plenty of beautiful

I've seen plenty of butt ugly Asian women......Seen plenty of beautiful

I've seen plenty of butt ugly hispanic women......Seen plenty of beautiful

I've seen plenty of butt ugly arab women.......Seen plenty of beautiful

Seems to me the author of the controversy was full o' shit.


----------



## IanC

Wicked Jester said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kanazawa is taking heavy flak for saying that and backing up his conclusions with evidence. people can agree or disagree but should Kanazawa be ostricized for making an informed description of reality? Summers got out of his boondoggle with most of his skin but he was fired from Harvard and will never comment on women's abilities again. Watson caved in and apologized but will go to his grave remembered for remarks that were shouted down but never rebutted by evidence.
> 
> Will freedom of speech always be trumped by racial and gender fairy tales or will scientific principals of observations and conclusions win out in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no attraction to black women........And it has nothing to do with their looks or race......I just have no attraction.
> 
> I've seen plenty of butt ugly white women.....Seen plenty of beautiful.....Even married the MOST beautiful
> 
> I've seen plenty of butt ugly Black women......Seen plenty of beautiful
> 
> I've seen plenty of butt ugly Asian women......Seen plenty of beautiful
> 
> I've seen plenty of butt ugly hispanic women......Seen plenty of beautiful
> 
> I've seen plenty of butt ugly arab women.......Seen plenty of beautiful
> 
> Seems to me the author of the controversy was full o' shit.
Click to expand...


actually I am more interested by the efforts to get Kanazawa fired for presenting anti-PC evidence to a question that has been asked and answered many times. black women are at the bottom of the racial totem pole of perceived beauty. I could care less about the reasons but the results are consistent despite all the claims of " there are beautiful and ugly women of all races therefore there is no difference". obviously there is a difference, otherwise the studies wouldnt come back with the conclusion that blacks were least favoured. Kanazawa is being hounded not for pointing out blacks women are uglier(done many times by many people) but for explaining it by enhanced prenatal testosterone which masculinizes their features. he also mentioned their higher BMI which means they are on average fatter than other races. his real crime is that he didnt put in the usual disclaimer that it is racist white attitudes that cause all the problems.


----------



## Christina Ann

It's interesting not to be afraid to compare the sexual attractions of different races. I don't see why African black people are shaped the way they do and same with Middle Easterners and Asians. It has nothing to do with simply a latitude adjustment. I do know that Middle Easterners look like Europeans except darker and more physical, but still shaped like a European.


----------



## hvywgt250

Earlier reported about an article in Psychology Today, An online psychology magazine. A Japanese writer wrote about the results of a seven year study which showed that people of various races routinely viewed black women as much less attractive than white or Asian women. His article has set off a backlash among black publications.
 Now Psychology Today magazine is apologizing for running the article. An effort is being carried out to get the Japanese author fired from his job at the London School of Economics
 Several other authors at Psychology Today authors denounced the article and &#8220;racism.&#8221; No real attempt was made to factually debunk the article, however. Only claims that such information should be censored.


----------



## Tank

Talking about how ugly black women are, is like talking about how stupid retarted people are.

It's mean.


----------



## Christina Ann

Well, the Middle East. You never know. 

I literally saw a young girl yesterday with black skin but shaped like a Middle Eastern. She was only about 5. She seemed very happy and healthy, reminds me of me with tan skin as a an older baby. 

Spoilers: If you've been to Disney Epcot and went on the Spaceship Earth ride, you know Disney does a good job of showing the contributions to history made by mid and south Europe and ramp-ing down into the Middle East as though the only difference is more sun and more water and more physical and natural of a life.


----------



## NewYorker

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself, dude.  You're foaming at the mouth about "racism" and "psuedo-science" because I think Audrey Hepburn or Nicole Kidman is better-looking than the tribeswoman with the bone through her nose and tits dragging on the ground?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Nobody here believes you're going to ring up Unga-Bunga there and ask her on a date.  Nobody.  You're a white Christian from the South.  What you need to see the beauty in is the buxom blonde down the street who's maybe a teensy bit heavy but a real sweetheart and has a nice smile.
Click to expand...


If having "whiter features" is a prerequisite for being considered beautiful, then Vanessa Williams should not have won the Miss America title and other beauty pageants. Her features clearly have an African influence. I am surprised some people can't see or admit that. 

As a matter of fact, I think she looked more African American at the time she became Miss America. She has very full lips and her nose was noticeably wider before she had it altered to appear slimmer. I think her natural features more closely resemble that African (Himba) woman than Nicole Kidman.


----------



## William Joyce




----------



## William Joyce

Tank said:


> Talking about how ugly black women are, is like talking about how stupid retarted people are.
> 
> It's mean.



Yeah, but it's like this.  When you get attacked for pointing out that we're not all the same, that puts the truth in play...  we gotta say the truth, in other words.

Say a fat ugly girls asks you out.  You decline.

So far, so good.

But what if she demanded to know why?  Or called you the jerk?

Life is filled with this.

Politeness does dictate we keep our mouths shut most of the time.  But when the screws are turned, truth has to come out.


----------



## casper4020322

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> Stacey Dash | Celebrity Ethnicity - What Nationality Background Ancestry Race
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself, dude.  You're foaming at the mouth about "racism" and "psuedo-science" because I think Audrey Hepburn or Nicole Kidman is better-looking than the tribeswoman with the bone through her nose and tits dragging on the ground?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Nobody here believes you're going to ring up Unga-Bunga there and ask her on a date.  Nobody.  You're a white Christian from the South.  What you need to see the beauty in is the buxom blonde down the street who's maybe a teensy bit heavy but a real sweetheart and has a nice smile.
Click to expand...


It seems like all you do is sit on your computer and spew hate about ppl who are different than you! Surely you are not like that when you are NOT on the computer! Right?


----------



## William Joyce

casper4020322 said:


> It seems like all you do is sit on your computer and spew hate about ppl who are different than you!



We live in a time when you've got two options:

1) Proclaim the complete equality, in every respect, of all races, nationalities, religions, sexes, and cultures. And sexual orientations.  And that you gush with equal amounts of love for ALL of them.  Always and forever.

Or...

2) You're a hater who spews hate.  You're insecure about anyone who's not exactly like you.  You make up for your insecurity and loserhood by spewing your hate.  Which is totally irrational, by the way.

Do you think there should be a third option, casperman?

If so, how would you describe it?


----------



## bucs90

I'll rank the races as far as hot women:

1- White
2- Hispanic
3- Asian
4- Arab
5- Black

Nothing like a slightly pale white chick with big boobs, little pink nipples and pouty lips. Even better? The lack of a loud, profane attitude. The likely status of "employed". And being in good hygiene.


----------



## bucs90

Honestly, its not so much the look as it is the smell.


----------



## American Cowboy

IanC said:


> Are Black Women Less Attractive?



Yes - Most black women are disgustingly hideous. There are a few that are OK. 80% have big fat asses and are on welfare.


----------



## American Cowboy

bucs90 said:


> I'll rank the races as far as hot women:
> 
> 1- White
> 2- Hispanic
> 3- Asian
> 4- Arab
> 5- Black



Arab? Holy shit...you must be joking

White women are the best looking hands down. There are some hot Latinas and some OK Asians but Blacks and Arabs are normally pretty nasty


----------



## amhealy

William Joyce said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like all you do is sit on your computer and spew hate about ppl who are different than you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a time when you've got two options:
> 
> 1) Proclaim the complete equality, in every respect, of all races, nationalities, religions, sexes, and cultures. And sexual orientations.  And that you gush with equal amounts of love for ALL of them.  Always and forever.
> 
> Or...
> 
> 2) You're a hater who spews hate.  You're insecure about anyone who's not exactly like you.  You make up for your insecurity and loserhood by spewing your hate.  Which is totally irrational, by the way.
> 
> Do you think there should be a third option, casperman?
> 
> If so, how would you describe it?
Click to expand...


I'm new here.  I don't think you're a "hater."  I'm kind of tired of being called a racist if I don't like Obama, or if I think Blacks are not as attractive as some other races.  It's not racism if I find another race more attractive than the Black race.  It doesn't mean you're a hater.  

Is there a third option?  Yes.  Stating the facts.  There are some attractive black people, but for the most part, they aren't as attractive as other races, and mostly they are overweight and loud and obnoxious.


----------



## daveman

American Cowboy said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Black Women Less Attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Most black women are disgustingly hideous. There are a few that are OK. 80% have big fat asses and are on welfare.
Click to expand...


You really should make at least a small effort to be less stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

The racism in the last page of this thread is disgusting and very ignorant.


----------



## High_Gravity

Christina Ann said:


> Well, the Middle East. You never know.
> 
> I literally saw a young girl yesterday with black skin but shaped like a Middle Eastern. She was only about 5. She seemed very happy and healthy, reminds me of me with tan skin as a an older baby.
> 
> Spoilers: If you've been to Disney Epcot and went on the Spaceship Earth ride, you know Disney does a good job of showing the contributions to history made by mid and south Europe and ramp-ing down into the Middle East as though the only difference is more sun and more water and more physical and natural of a life.



How the hell can someone be shaped like a Middle Easterner?


----------



## The Gadfly

High_Gravity said:


> Christina Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Middle East. You never know.
> 
> I literally saw a young girl yesterday with black skin but shaped like a Middle Eastern. She was only about 5. She seemed very happy and healthy, reminds me of me with tan skin as a an older baby.
> 
> Spoilers: If you've been to Disney Epcot and went on the Spaceship Earth ride, you know Disney does a good job of showing the contributions to history made by mid and south Europe and ramp-ing down into the Middle East as though the only difference is more sun and more water and more physical and natural of a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell can someone be shaped like a Middle Easterner?
Click to expand...


Beats me, HG; I thought those folks came in a variety of shapes, like everyone else , so I'm not sure what the intended reference is. The last Middle Eastern girl I knew  (Lebanese) had a pretty nice shape, actually; but seeing as how I've seen women of other races built the same way......go figure.


----------



## USALover

I am happy this thread came up!

White men and maybe some white women on this board, would you please explain why so many white women lay in the sun to get darker (risking skin cancer), get implants to make their butts larger, and have their lips (sorry to say some look awful) injected so they are larger?

Although the black woman was the first woman, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I know that there are beautiful women of all races/colors, and there are those who we deem to be unattractive, however this idiot's article is about nothing.

I have to wonder has he taken a good, long look at his OWN WOMAM?


----------



## USALover

Big Hoss said:


> I ain't attracted to a negroid never have been...White women for me 100%



No problem!

Most Black women do not want to be with white men!

Unfortunately, even during slavery your 100% WHITE WOMAN has always wanted to lay with black men, and continue to do so in 2011~


----------



## Ricky008

USALover said:


> No problem!
> 
> Most Black women do not want to be with white men!
> 
> Unfortunately, even during slavery your 100% WHITE WOMAN has always wanted to lay with black men, and continue to do so in 2011~



Exactly, absolutely agree. 
"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## Tank




----------



## Montrovant

Tank said:


>



So, do you think she would be attractive if she were white, Tank?


----------



## Tank

Montrovant said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you think she would be attractive if she were white, Tank?
Click to expand...

Who says she's not attractive?


----------



## yidnar

there is no animal on earth uglier than the diseased sows of the negroid species!!


----------



## yidnar

Tank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you think she would be attractive if she were white, Tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says she's not attractive?
Click to expand...

women dress and fashion themselves in what their society considers beauty!!now while this filthy diseased black women[HO]is considered ugly by human standards ..she could probably place in the top 10 in the miss black America pageant!!


----------



## yidnar

Tank said:


>


high gravity has been struck silent by beauty!!


----------

